# Want to help my SA mother to move to UK



## Daughter1 (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi All,

I am a South African with a British passport ( my dad was British).
My mother is a South African on a South African passport (she was married to my dad but they got divorced quite a while ago and he died 2 years ago).

She is in a desparate situation and is living in a shelter in a very dangerous area.
She lost her job as the company went bankrupt and was not able to find another one so she ended up being homeless. I want to try get her here to live with me and help her get a job. As she is 56 I fear that it will be difficult to get her in. I think she will need a visa but will also need to be able to work and I don't think think she'll be able to get a UK employer to supply a work permit as she does not have the skills that they are looking for in the UK. 

She has no one in SA to help her which is why I want her to live with me for a while however she will need to be able to work as I will not be able to support her for more than a few months.

Any suggestions or advice would be appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## Flyfree (Mar 12, 2010)

*Faith is one way to keep from fear*



Daughter1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a South African with a British passport ( my dad was British).
> My mother is a South African on a South African passport (she was married to my dad but they got divorced quite a while ago and he died 2 years ago).
> ...


Dear Daughter1 
It is as I know a worrying aspect to have a member of your family away abroad as I also have an elderly mom living alone in SA after my brother left to live in Greece. I have been in the UK for 13 years and have always tried to get her to come live in the UK, but to no avail. I wish I could offer some means of help to you as I am planning to return back to SA as soon as I am able to. I only know that one has to really have faith in Him to help us fid a way to care for our family. My heart sincerely goes out to you and perhaps I may be able to help in some way in future. It will be best to consider a means of ancestral passport although I know that takes a lot of time and money too.
Please take care
your m8
Luiz


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Daughter1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a South African with a British passport ( my dad was British).
> My mother is a South African on a South African passport (she was married to my dad but they got divorced quite a while ago and he died 2 years ago).
> ...


The relevant visa category for your mother is SET08 - Parents, grandparents and other dependants.
The settlement visa is issued at the discretion of Border Agency, and there are some stringent requirements to meet. Many applications are rejected, where there is no overwhelming evidence of dependency, hardship and compassionate grounds. Before your mother goes ahead with application (it has to be made at the British HC in RSA, with you as visa sponsor), I suggest you discuss it with an immigration advisor - contact your local Citizens Advice and ask for a referral, as a failed application will jeopardise any future plans. 
As for work for your mother, yes, it does help her application if she is able to work, as it reduces your requirement as a sponsor for adequate maintenance and accommodation - you only need to show you have enough funds to look after her until she finds employment, and once visa is granted, she will have full right to work - indeed she will have no conditions attached to her stay, as she will get indefinite leave to enter (ILE).


----------



## Daughter1 (Mar 11, 2010)

Flyfree said:


> Dear Daughter1
> It is as I know a worrying aspect to have a member of your family away abroad as I also have an elderly mom living alone in SA after my brother left to live in Greece. I have been in the UK for 13 years and have always tried to get her to come live in the UK, but to no avail. I wish I could offer some means of help to you as I am planning to return back to SA as soon as I am able to. I only know that one has to really have faith in Him to help us fid a way to care for our family. My heart sincerely goes out to you and perhaps I may be able to help in some way in future. It will be best to consider a means of ancestral passport although I know that takes a lot of time and money too.
> Please take care
> your m8
> Luiz


Dear Luiz,
Thank you for your kind words.
I think my mom's parent's were fom SA & Zimbawe but I don't know where her grandparents are from so I will ask her and that might help in some way to get an ancestral visa. if they were british ...I'll have to investigate further.

Kind regards & have a good weekend
J.


----------



## Flyfree (Mar 12, 2010)

Daughter1 said:


> Dear Luiz,
> Thank you for your kind words.
> I think my mom's parent's were fom SA & Zimbawe but I don't know where her grandparents are from so I will ask her and that might help in some way to get an ancestral visa. if they were british ...I'll have to investigate further.
> 
> ...


Hi there J
Thanks for your response. It may be a good chance if your mom had parents with European citizenship. I am having to return to SA at some stage very soon since my brother who lived with my mum left SA to go live in Greece. I also have a daughter studying in Toulouse which is my main reason why I am looking at going to live there to be closer to her. Perhaps I may be able to get my mom to join me there.It is very difficult for a person who is elderly to just relocate especially if they are settled. If there is anything I am able to do when I am back in SA, please let me know. I have not been able to make travel arrangements so far as I am still having to shake my money tree really hard here. The Football world cup in SA has also made flying something that is far from free? I hope you manage to get things sorted for you mom. Where in SA is she located?
Take care
Lui*


----------

